# Papaya Enzyme Tabs or Pineapple Juice?



## BunnieLuva (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi!

I know we're suppose to give our buns those Papaya Enzyme Tabs to keep fur blockage, but I've also heard that you can give Pineapple Juice as well...so my question is...

Which is better to give my bun? Is one safer than the other? Is the Pineapple Juice ok to give to my bun at all? Is there a certain age that I start giving her the tabs or juice or does age matter?

Just want to make sure I don't give her something she shouldn't have.

Thanks in advance :biggrin:





[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi  We started giving Fraggles paypaya tabs at around five months. I am not sure if you can do it sooner. Pineapple is good for the shedding season but not needed any other time. It should be fresh pineapple and if you can get her to eat a little of the fruit then that's better. Hope that helps  On another note......Is that your bunny in the avatar? Oh my sweetness! You know we are practicely neighbors


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jan 7, 2012)

Aw to little avatar bunnies! 
I feed dried papaya a couple times a week. Pineapple was never a treat to Acacia, she acted offended. "why would you do this to meee!!!" she'd cry. :/ 
I would keep both to a minimum since they both are high in sugars. Pineapple is also acidic, so I would opt for papaya anyway.


----------



## majorv (Jan 7, 2012)

I would definitely choose papaya tablets over pineapple. During shedding season I put one tablet on top of their pellets. Depending on how bad they're shedding I may give them one every few days or once a week. It isn't as messy and they love them. The tablets I have indicate there's1 gram of sugar per 3 tablets.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 8, 2012)

I give the oxbow papaya tablets as a treat to Samson like, 3 or 4 times a week? She loves them.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 8, 2012)

There is no evidence either works. I give my kids fresh pineapple in the summer as a treat and they love it!


----------



## majorv (Jan 8, 2012)

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:


> There is no evidence either works. I give my kids fresh pineapple in the summer as a treat and they love it!




That may be true, but I've never had a rabbit with hairball issues so I'm assuming the papaya tablets work, at least for me.


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 8, 2012)

*I_heart_Fraggles wrote: *


> Hi  We started giving Fraggles paypaya tabs at around five months. I am not sure if you can do it sooner. Pineapple is good for the shedding season but not needed any other time. It should be fresh pineapple and if you can get her to eat a little of the fruit then that's better. Hope that helps  On another note......Is that your bunny in the avatar? Oh my sweetness! You know we are practicely neighbors


Hi Katie!

Thanks for the info  Yes that is my bun in my avatar, her name is Posie and she will be coming home to me on the 15th...I'm so excite.

Your Fraggles is sure cute...love them ears :biggrin:

OMGoodness we are neighbors aren't we? We will so have to get together sometime now you know that right? Hehehehe. My addy is actually Tacoma, but I believe it's actually Parkland...go figure.



[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 8, 2012)

*Acacia-Berry wrote: *


> Aw to little avatar bunnies!
> I feed dried papaya a couple times a week. Pineapple was never a treat to Acacia, she acted offended. "why would you do this to meee!!!" she'd cry. :/
> I would keep both to a minimum since they both are high in sugars. Pineapple is also acidic, so I would opt for papaya anyway.


Yeah I don't want to give her anything that is high in sugar...thanks so much for the info 



[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 8, 2012)

*majorv wrote: *


> I would definitely choose papaya tablets over pineapple. During shedding season I put one tablet on top of their pellets. Depending on how bad they're shedding I may give them one every few days or once a week. It isn't as messy and they love them. The tablets I have indicate there's1 gram of sugar per 3 tablets.


Thanks Vicki  actually when is shedding season? Is it different times per bun or is it the same for all?




[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 8, 2012)

*OneTwoThree wrote: *


> I give the oxbow papaya tablets as a treat to Samson like, 3 or 4 times a week? She loves them.


Yeah those are the same ones I was giving to my Uno, when he was with me.

Do you know if there is a certain age I should start giving them to my bun...I'm assuming that I don't give them to her everyday.




[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 8, 2012)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> There is no evidence either works. I give my kids fresh pineapple in the summer as a treat and they love it!


Thanks Rebecca 




[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 8, 2012)

*majorv wrote: *


> Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:
> 
> 
> > There is no evidence either works. I give my kids fresh pineapple in the summer as a treat and they love it!
> ...


Yes I will be giving her the tablets, but I need to know....at what age do I start giving them to her?




[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 8, 2012)

BunnieLuva wrote:


> *majorv wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote:
> ...



My rabbits lead happy lives and dont get Papaya tablets. It's really just a gimek for us Rabbit people to spend our money on stuff our bunnies don't need. Don't waste your money on it. They dont need it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 8, 2012)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> BunnieLuva wrote:
> 
> 
> > *majorv wrote: *
> ...


Thanks Rebecca, I'll just buy one bottle as a Bunny first aid kit item and if I ever see her start to have issues then I'll give her one...I always rather be safe than sorry :biggrin:



[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 8, 2012)

I was just going to suggest that you have some on hand because bunnies do go through stasis and having some papaya or pineapple on hand will help you get your bunny through it.

Sweetie went through mild GI stasis, I gave her freshly squeezed pineapple juice, she loved it, and it helped her through it. It actually breaks the blockage up.

Cute bunny by the way. I am also a neighbor of you, I am on the other side of the water.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jan 8, 2012)

Here's an older RO link on Papaya Tablets.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=48776&forum_id=16&highlight=papaya


----------



## OneTwoThree (Jan 9, 2012)

Theres not really any data in that thread, unfortunately 

I don't know if it does any good, but I'm sure it doesn't do any harm, and my lionhead has never had any GI problems so far. I started giving them to her at about, 8 months? It doesn't have an age anywhere I can find.


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah...like I said, I'll just keep a bottle in my Bunny First aid kit...it doesn't hurt to be safe :biggrin:

Thanks for everyone's help I really appreciate it!




[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## BunnieLuva (Jan 9, 2012)

*Sweetie wrote: *


> I was just going to suggest that you have some on hand because bunnies do go through stasis and having some papaya or pineapple on hand will help you get your bunny through it.
> 
> Sweetie went through mild GI stasis, I gave her freshly squeezed pineapple juice, she loved it, and it helped her through it. It actually breaks the blockage up.
> 
> Cute bunny by the way. I am also a neighbor of you, I am on the other side of the water.


Yeah I'm going to keep a bottle in my Bunny First Aid Kit 

That's to cool that we're neighbors too...maybe we'll get to meet someday 




[line]:bunny19 *Have a Super Hoppy Bunny-riffic Day* :bunny19

_Bren...aka BunnieLuva_


----------



## majorv (Jan 9, 2012)

There may not be any hard evidence on whether papaya tablets work or not, butabreeder friend ofmine, whose been in therabbit businessfor 40 years, told me that shegives her rabbits these tablets once a weekduringshedding season, with good results.I value herknowledgeof rabbits soI have followed her advice, and so far, I've had no problems either. Rabbits keptoutsideare exposed to changing temperatures more than inside rabbits, and that's usually whattriggers a molt.


----------

